#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  مسئول فرنسي: دحلان حضّر السمّ لعرفات

## قلم رصاص

أعلن مسئول أمني فرنسي عن وجود معلومات جديدة توصلت إليها السلطات الفرنسية بخصوص ملابسات وفاة الرئيس الفلسطيني السابق ياسر عرفات في مستشفى بيرسي العسكري في كلامار بالضاحية الغربية للعاصمة الفرنسية باريس.
وصرح المسئول الفرنسي بأنه تم التوصل إلى معرفة الصيدلي المصري الذي سلم محمد دحلان في عام 2003 السم المركب الذي أودى بحياة عرفات.
وقال المسئول الأمني الفرنسي: "الصيدلي فهيم محمد علي تعرض لحادثة دهم بسيارة مسرعة في منطقة الجيزة بمصر أودت بحياته في الشهر الثاني من عام 2004.
وكان هذا الصيدلي المصري يظن أنه يساهم في عملية مقاومة هدفها تصفية مسئول إسرائيلي، حسب ما أفهمه محمد دحلان يومها، ولم يكن يعرف أنه يخطط لقتل ياسر عرفات.
وأشار المسئول الفرنسي إلى أن الأجهزة المصرية كانت تتابع حركة دحلان في القاهرة منذ أواخر العام 2003، وإلى موعد اختفاء الصيدلي فهيم محمد علي

المصدر: مفكرة الاسلام

----------


## د. أمل

لا إله إلا الله .. محمد رسول الله ..

     لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ..


 النهاردة الصبح نزلت أقبض المعاش لأمى من شارع الثورة .. و دخلت شارع الميرغنى علشان أروَّح .. لقيتنى بقدرة قادر كده فى شارع النزهة .. 

دلوقتى كنت فى قاعة المناقشات و دخلت على الموضوع لأقرأه .. لقيتنى برضه بقدرة قادر كده فى قاعة القضايا السياسية ..

 ده الظاهر إنى أعصابى تعبانة .. و لا إيه ..!!!!!!!!..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما علينا ..

  أخى الكريم " قلم رصاص " ..

 أنا دلوقتى مش فاهمة .. يعنى شىء متوقع إن دحلان هو اللى قتل ياسر عرفات ..

لكن أجهزة الأمن المصرية دى .. هى اللى قتلت الصيدلى ..؟؟ و لا كانت بتتابع تحركات دحلان و تابعوه برضه و هو بيخطط لقتل الصيدلى و هم بيتفرجوا ..؟؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

هههههههه
معلش با داوداو...انتى اعصابك حديد
حقك عليا..
"اعتذر لصاحب الموضوع...دا رد خارج التغطية...وشكراً لك"

----------


## atefhelal

*مات عرفات مسموما ... أى تم إعدامه ..* 
*ماهى جريمته .. لم تكن جريمته سوى ماعرفناه من محاولات هروبه المتكررة من بيت الطاعة الصهيونى  ..* 
*ماذا فعل خليفته أبو مازن بعد ذلك .. لم يفعل شيئا إلا أن علّق صورة عرفات وراء ظهره بمكتبه ، كما يعلق كبار موظفى الدولة فى مصر وفى بلاد العرب صور الرؤساء وراء ظهورهم ...!!*
*وكان كل ماتعلمه  أبو مازن هو أن يكون ولد كويس وبيسمع كلام ماما أمريكا ومايزعلش الصهاينة أبدا .. لكى لايموت مسموما على يد الصهاينة ...*
*طيب من ساعد الصهاينة فى ترتيب وتجهيز أحداث إعدام عرفات ، أو على الأقل مباركتها .. ؟؟؟*

*الذى ساعد  الصهاينة  هم كل من يتمسكون بأبو مازن حتى الآن باعتباره السلطة (بفتح السين أو ضمها) الشرعية  الصهيوفلسطينية الموكلة بتنفيذ سيناريو ضياع فلسطين وإلى الأبد ... !!*

----------


## د. أمل

أستاذنا الفاضل الكريم  " عاطف هلال " ..

 ما فهمته من مشاركة حضرتك .. أن تلك الأجهزة الأمنية المصرية لم تكن تتابع تحركات دحلان فى القاهرة .. بل كانت تباركها و تؤيدها ..

 سيدى العزيز .. فى الماضى كان الحكام يخدعون شعوبهم .. و كانت الشعوب تتحمل راضيةً مساوئ هؤلاء الحكام لأنهم يصدقونهم ..

 الآن و بعد الانفتاح الفضائى و التكنولوجى .. باتت كل الأمور واضحة و معروفة للجميع .. و لم نعد نتحملهم و لكن لا نعرف كيفية الخلاص ..

  هل هم بهذا الغباء .. هل حقاً يعتقدون أن الشعوب تصدق افتراءاتهم و كذبهم ..؟؟..

  فى ظنى أنهم يعتمدون على القوة و البطش فقط ..

حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل ..

----------


## amshendy

> هل هم بهذا الغباء ..


لا انهم فى منتهى الكب و الفجور

من يومين اعلن وزير الخارجية الفرنسى ان مبارك طلب منه عدم التعاون او التعامل مباشرة مع حماس 

و امس اعلن ابو مازن عن رغبته فى عودة عملاء البيهود من اتباع دحلان للمعبر 
و اليوم يتقابل ابو مازن مع مبارك فى شرم الشيخ 
و عند الاعتداء على سفن الحرية اعلن مبارك انه خطا فادح 
مجرد خطا فادح وليس جريمة 
ثم يخرج علينا ابو العبيط الى سئمنا من تصريجاته بنفس التصريحات المشابهه

----------


## د. أمل

أتعجب ..!! .. لماذا مسؤولو  " ساركوزى " .. لا يكتمون لهم سراً ..؟؟!!

----------

